# Plant source in Victoria



## thermalgibbon (Sep 2, 2011)

I've recently moved to Victoria and I'm looking to get a planted tank set up. Does anyone have a recommendation for where to get plants? I've looked at Aquarists Across Canada, and they had some plants but it didn't seem to be much of a focus. I may end up buying plants online, but I'd rather support a local business.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

My Fish Tank in Nanaimo may be another option to look at.

Best regards,

Stuart 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## liquid_krystale (Dec 13, 2011)

I wouldn't recommend My Fish Tank for plants. 

Limited selection of plants and no tissue cultures atm. Went last weekend and none of the plants I was interested in could be found. Not worth the drive.


----------



## *Ci* (Jun 17, 2012)

Not many choices here on the island : (


----------



## Andrei_ierdnA (Nov 21, 2020)

I've picked up a few good plants at Mr. Pets in Victoria, but I lucked out and caught a fresh plant shipment. I've been there a few weeks later and their plants looked rough.
Also picked up a few good plants from others (Facebook marketplace and UsedVictoria).


----------

